# LongParts.com



## Kyhunter (Mar 18, 2021)

Has anyone ordered any tractor parts from LongParts.com? I placed an order this week and received a confirmation email. I haven't received any details on shipping and cannot get through the toll-free number. I'm trying to determine if they are legit.

Thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

They seem legit. Hang in there. I just ordered some stuff from TSC and all I got was a confirmation for the longest time... then bam, I got a "Shipped" notice and a 2 days later a notice to come pick it up.


----------

